# Jumping



## JumperGirl (Oct 24, 2010)

can someone critique me and the pony i ride. Im trying to get him ready for pony jumpers next year at river glen. If the video doesnt work then im sorry.


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

Not working


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

yep not working "this video is a duplicate of a previously posted video"


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmmmmm....interesting.


----------



## JumperGirl (Oct 24, 2010)

yehh i tried to post it before but it still wont work i think it works on youtube though.
Its called Taylor jumping the day he bit my finger.


----------



## ryssa1229 (Jul 9, 2010)

Found it:






I'll critique later when I've got a few hours of sleep under my belt.


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmmm... I don't really like the way you yank and kick on your pony... Im dumbfounded as to why your instructor is telling you to "kick, kick". 

You look like you are jumping in front of her in some spots and then others she is leaving you behind. Your position also seems slumpy, you need to try and sit up more and put your shoulders back.

Your pony seems very willing, but he also seems lazy. He doesn't seem like he is a Jumper . There is also something about him I just cant pinpoint... he isn't using himself over the jumps... but throwing himself, if that makes sense? He is also short on almost all of those jumps... 

Would like to see what others say .


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Distances, distances, distances. You nor your pony understands where the base of the jump is, so he's taking off from long and short spots to compensate for a lack of knowledge on both your parts. I'm surprised you didn't whack your nose on your pony's neck on the first jump; you jumped too early, the pony put in another stride and chipped it badly. 
I'm sure your instructor has the best intentions, but she's going about it in a manner that is going to result in an accident, or your pony becoming sour towards jumping. At 0:36, you yank the pony's head around in a circle, and your instructor is telling you to "kick! kick!" - no, you should be sitting down, and collecting him up with your seat for the turn. It doesn't seem like she's a jumping instructor; she isn't addressing the very basics: your position, controlling the horse's shoulder and ribcage, and learning distances. She's probably great at some things, but if you truly want to develop your jumping, she's not the trainer to learn under.


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

To begin with, just try to keep your upper body more straight and more 90degrees. I guess it's because you want to make him move faster that you lean front, but that is not helping much when it comes close to the jumps.

Instead of jumping a round of fences, why don't you ask for an exersice where you ll have 2 polls on the ground, at a distance of 5 canter strides and try to get over them few times with 5 strides, sometimes with 4 strides and sometimes with 6 strides. 
That could help you on estimating your distance better, and develop you ability of approaching an obstacle.

Whatever you do, good luck !


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

You are not riding to the jump. A stride before the jump you just throw your horse away and expect him to do all the work. You need to ride that horse all the way to the jump. Instead of kicking and pulling, you should drive the horse with your legs. The more you kick and yank the less your horse is going to want to jump


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I have to agree with Charis about your instructor. You don't seem to have the basics down when it comes to controlling your horse without yanking and kicking, and a GOOD instructor would have you working on that, as well as finding distances, before having you jump a course. Keep riding like that and your pony will soon get sick of you and dump you off. I would find an instructor that cares more about the fundamentals of jumping and can teach you correctly.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

have to agree with the above posts. Not saying it to be harsh or mean because it takes courage to post a video on here for critique but if I rode like that, my instructor would take away my stirrups and have me work on the flat for the next 3-4 lessons. Your base of support needs work, you are roaching your back over the jumps and you are yanking his face to get him through the tight turns (he isn't nearly balanced enough for how tight you're whipping him around).

I'm not that experienced at jumping yet so hopefully someone like Maura will chime in with exercises on improving your base of support but some of the things my coach and I work on are post two sit two, lots and LOTS of no stirrup works, counting strides (for distances, etc). You have a very willing boy there, don't ruin him by "punishing him" around the course.


----------



## JumperGirl (Oct 24, 2010)

Charis said:


> I'm sure your instructor has the best intentions, but she's going about it in a manner that is going to result in an accident, or your pony becoming sour towards jumping. At 0:36, you yank the pony's head around in a circle, and your instructor is telling you to "kick! kick!" - no, you should be sitting down, and collecting him up with your seat for the turn. It doesn't seem like she's a jumping instructor; she isn't addressing the very basics: your position, controlling the horse's shoulder and ribcage, and learning distances. She's probably great at some things, but if you truly want to develop your jumping, she's not the trainer to learn under.


Okayy first of all if you listen she says "Sit, Turn, Sit" she also says squeeze alot because he doesnt like turning to the right and was really lazy that day we are both working on it. She has been training Hunter/Jumpers for 30+ years and they have consistently trained year-end award winning horses and riders. 

www.ponyville.com

Taylor is for sale and he is way too fast to be a hunter. He hates indoor arenas and is a completley different horse at shows and i mean COMPLETLEY different he doesnt buck at shows he slides around the jumps at shows and never fails to change leads. He is the hardest horse to ride at the barn and nobody has ever gooten this far on him except for me and my trainer becky. The highest ive jumped him is 2'9'' and im hoping to get up to 3' before next summer so we can go to the River Glen A show and do pony jumpers.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

I critiqued the video and the information I was given. In my opinion, neither you nor the pony is ready to be jumping that high; you're lacking the basics, such as distances and shoulder control. The video shows you consistently either ahead of or behind the motion of your pony, who tries his hardest to get you both over the fences safely. If I were your trainer, I'd be bringing you both back to more flatwork, and maybe some crossrail grids, and single small verticles with a groundline to start judging distances by. Flatwork would be the top priority though, as your legs are weak and you and the pony need to learn how to steer from your legs.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

If he hates indoor arenas so much and is so terrible in them, why are you posting a video for critique of you and him in an indoor arena? People can only critique what you post and what I personally see is a horse that is confused and trying to get away from you. You are either jumping ahead or are being left behind. Before you can jump courses, especially tight ones like that, you need to be able to jump correctly and find distances.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

No one is trying to pick on you here... If you don't know how to find your distances around a 3 foot course, an accident is likely. If you do what you did at the first jump or the jump at 0:24 seconds.... it could get really ugly at 3 feet. At the least your pony may refuse. One time I was jumping a 3 foot vertical (on a big WB) and saw a long spot... I asked for it but wasn't agressive about it so she wasn't sure and hung a leg. We flipped over it and she rolled over me giving me a concussion. I was very lucky that she didn't break me in half since she was at least 1400 lbs.
Go back and practice finding your distances over a ground pole. Your trainer should be capable of teaching you how, and should_ definately_ be willing to do so.
*I do _not_ mean this in a rude way... It is for your safety, not to mention part of learning to jump*

Good luck!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I think I cringed a few times there.....

You are very unbalanced as a rider, a couple of times there I thought you were going to A) Get your faced smashed and B) Come off completely

You seriously need to look into taking dressage lessons, for both you and your hroses benefit.

Your rollback - should be done with OUTSIDE aids, not inside.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

JumperGirl said:


> Okayy first of all if you listen she says "Sit, Turn, Sit" she also says squeeze alot because he doesnt like turning to the right and was really lazy that day we are both working on it. She has been training Hunter/Jumpers for 30+ years and they have consistently trained year-end award winning horses and riders.
> 
> www.ponyville.com
> 
> Taylor is for sale and he is way too fast to be a hunter. He hates indoor arenas and is a completley different horse at shows and i mean COMPLETLEY different he doesnt buck at shows he slides around the jumps at shows and never fails to change leads. He is the hardest horse to ride at the barn and nobody has ever gooten this far on him except for me and my trainer becky. The highest ive jumped him is 2'9'' and im hoping to get up to 3' before next summer so we can go to the River Glen A show and do pony jumpers.



so what you're saying is that you posted on here to hear how wonderful you are. At least that is how it comes across when you're all defensive. There are some great riders posting here who have ridden with great trainers and who are themselves quite accomplished. Don't brush off their help because your ego gets in the way. People are taking time to help you, please listen to them. 

No one else has "gotten this far with him"? I don't know what you mean by this because he is unbalanced and you're throwing yourself over those jumps which he should be taking quite easily. I'm sorry but if you think the height of your jumps is the measurement of your riding capability then you're never going to make it out of pony jumpers alive!


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

tealamutt said:


> so what you're saying is that you posted on here to hear how wonderful you are. At least that is how it comes across when you're all defensive. There are some great riders posting here who have ridden with great trainers and who are themselves quite accomplished. Don't brush off their help because your ego gets in the way. People are taking time to help you, please listen to them.
> 
> No one else has "gotten this far with him"? I don't know what you mean by this because he is unbalanced and you're throwing yourself over those jumps which he should be taking quite easily. I'm sorry but if you think the height of your jumps is the measurement of your riding capability then you're never going to make it out of pony jumpers alive!


 
I agree with you tealamutt. He doesn't look like he hates indoor arenas. I looks at though he is just lacking some jumping technic. As are you. You sound like a gutsy rider but try and take things a little more slowy. Naughtest horse at the yard? Are the horses at your yard like push butten? *I'm not trying to be rude. Just telling you what you asked for.*


----------



## kslive4myhorse (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree with most of the other posters.
You really need to work on soldifying your position and learn how to balance your pony through the turns and to the jumps. Right now he is just running to the jumps and guessing what to do. If you work on riding quieter (more outside rein and less pulling him around with your inside rein especially) your pony would probably calm down a bit. Oh, and I would work him over some pole sets so that both of you begin to understand his striding better. Doing this will help you see the distances better. Also, you need to work more straightfoward exercises for awhile because right now you are still on a turn and then asking him to jump. This may sound really simple but if he learns that you are not just going to throw things at him he will calm down and flow better.
One more thing, you seem rushed. The whole time its just jump, jump, jump and all you are focusing on is turning to the next jump as quick as possible. I think if you just concentrate on making better turns and setting up for the jumps you both will become much better.
Sorry I was rambling And I am not trying to be mean or anything everyone has to work through these things and you don't want to rush it


----------



## horsegirl15 (Mar 16, 2010)

This all just looked very unnatural. I'd wait on jumping 3ft unless you'd like to fall off and hurt yourself


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

the first think i noticed was that you are getting left behind or either way ahead. 
and the pony doesn't look like he wants to jump.
good luck


----------



## Katie x (Aug 24, 2010)

Try sitting more using your seat to drive to your jump,Keep you reins shorter and try not to yank your horses mouth around a corner.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

you're very brave for letting others critique your vid. i myself would never have the balls to let others tell me how i ride (unless i'm paying them! i.e. my trainer!). i have been riding the meter courses for a couple seasons now and i really only jump big like that once a month or so. everything else we do is really fun grid work, flat work, posting trot games, and ground poles. i learned to see my distances by cantering lines that were on the ground... and also by riding a lot of different horses with different type of stride. (pony stride to a fence vs. warmblood stride!) 
anyway, do your thing!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

It all looks a bit unorganized to me. You seem to be leaning in towards the inside, and slouching forward. Try to sit up straight, and turn your outside sholder out, lean in your outside stirrup to help you keep stable. I also agree with learning your distances. I think it would help if you started out on easier lines. Don't pursue rollbacks and such right away- learn the basics first. Good luck at your competition!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I think you need to develop a more advanced feel of the horse. If you were doing hunters, a looser contact is ok, but as a jumper rider you need to be more connected. 

Learn to use your outside leg and rein aids. For a rollback, you want to have your weight in that outside leg, pushing the horse through the turn and just raising the inside hand, being sure to keep your weight back. 

Your horse's butt is his engine, if you lean forward, it's just like surfing, you tip forward and slow down. This makes it harder for your horse to get up and over a fence. 

Personally I wouldn't be letting you do 3' if you were my student, but I've seen much worse riders doing 3'. I think you just need to work beyond the basics and start developing more as an advanced rider. kudos for riding the hard horse, he'll make you better, but don't pass up the chance to ride an easy horse so you can concentrate on you.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I know it is hard to listen to people tell you the things you are doing wrong but the people on here have the best intentions. They want to see you succeed and so they are telling you what needs to be changed and worked on so that you will succeed. It is hard to swallow advice sometimes but well worth it in the end. I was not a very good rider when I came to this forum and had a hard time accepting that at first but because I listened to the advice I am a lot better now.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

JumperGirl said:


> Okay first of all if you listen she says "Sit, Turn, Sit" she also says squeeze a lot because he doesn't like turning to the right and was really lazy that day we are both working on it. She has been training Hunter/Jumpers for 30+ years and they have consistently trained year-end award winning horses and riders.
> 
> http://www.ponyville.com.


Get an instructor that has SOME concept of what control is. There is no rhythm, no balance, nothing that set that pony up to successfully negotiate those jumps in a controlled SAFE way.

You coach should be shot for allowing this to continue beyond the first jump.


----------



## CinnamonBoots (Sep 18, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Get an instructor that has SOME concept of what control is. There is no rhythm, no balance, nothing that set that pony up to successfully negotiate those jumps in a controlled SAFE way.
> 
> *You coach should be shot for allowing this to continue beyond the first jump.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Wow...... :shock:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> You coach should be shot for allowing this to continue beyond the first jump.


Absolutely and agree'd. If this coach is truely an educated coach - she'd put the person who is in this video, on a lunge line and help the rider obtain solidity in her tack first, and teach basic level dressage to obtain balance and functionality in her student.


*BUT!!! I AM GOING TO STRESS THIS... *

I do *NOT* believe that JumperGirl is being truthful. I believe JumperGirl is PonyJumper who came onto HF posting B/S threads....and then proceeded to get that account banned, and came in under JumperGirl.

That's what I think.

*I DO NOT believe that the person in this video, is even the OP.*

TROLL! JMO


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

1) If this is you I'd find a trainer who could teach me to jump in way that is safe and correct. I'm not seeing a pony that was a problem, I'm seeing a saint of pony that's packing around a loose girl flopping around behind the motion and hurling herself on his neck before the jumps. 

2) if this is a troll, I'd have picked a much better video to pretend to be!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> If this is you I'd find a trainer who could teach me to jump in way that is safe and correct. I'm not seeing a pony that was a problem,* I'm seeing a saint of pony that's packing around a loose girl flopping around behind the motion and hurling herself on his neck before the jumps. *


Well said! I couldn't agree more! This person in the video definatley needs to go back to basics!

The reason why I believe JumperGIrl is a Troll, because of the thread that was started by PonyJumper about the dressage critique...and I don't believe that the video posted is of the OP because Youtube said that the video was a duplicate of another.



> yep not working "this video is a duplicate of a previously posted video"


Just my assumptions though. I'm not Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I had actually hoped JumperGirl was just an alter ego of PonyJumper and we were actually getting to meet the real person. *sighs* I guess I'll go put the popcorn away


----------



## Nell (Sep 17, 2010)

Kicking a pony and pulling a pony at the same time will confuse him. You need to drive him forward as ErikaLynn said...Plus you need to also ride a horse over the jump, not just before and after it.

Anyhow, good luck!


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

The OP hasn't returned to this thread, I think it's time to let it die. Who knows if the OP is even the one in the video.


----------

